

Beware the lure of the businessman-politician - _delirium
http://www.economist.com/node/17147638

======
_delirium
Fwiw, I find this more interesting for the general point than for the
discussion of whether any particular businessman-politician is good or bad.
But I think they're right that the popular sentiment that government should be
run "more like business" can't be implemented by just drafting some ex-CEOs
into government (or at least, that hasn't worked so far).

